# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Shokun Tim Nga Budakova -Kosovë

## Fejzi

Kërkoj Shokun tim Nga Budakova KOSOVË Zeqir Kokollari  Jemi Takuar PËR Herë Të Fundit 1983 NË BUDAKOV NË SHTËI TË TIJ Nëse Ka Mundësi Tel Ose Adresë Se Ku Gjendet

----------


## Lord

Pershendetje *Fejzi* Une jam i atijë fshati konkretisht i Budakovës së Suharekës...
Fakti se ka shumë Zeqira, nese ke mundësi të japësh pak më shumë të dhëna për  personin në fjalë! dmth: ndonjë veqori që dallon  shoku yt Zeqa!

Me shumë respekt M.Palushi

Budakovë  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Fejzi

Flm M. Palushi  Ju thuani se ka shum zeqira nga budakova zeqir kokollari ka dy vllezër dhe dy motra mosha deri 47 vjet dhe ushtrin e ka të bëre më 1982 - në zadër  
atë e kërkoj besoj se do tma gjeni kalofshi mirë dhe flm ër interesimin tuaj

----------


## Lord

Ok, do të pepiqem ta gjej!

Lord

----------


## Ahmetaj68

Une i kam dajt ne budakove. Dhe fakti qe atje ka shume njerez me mbiemarin zeqa ju duheni te pershkruani me pak fajle  shokun qe po kerkonin si psh: gjatsin perafersisht moshen aktuale  ngjyren etj si dhe me shume rendesi edhe menyren e sjelljes me falni ne qofse kjo leter ju bezdis ose nuk eshte ne kohen e duhur

----------


## Fejzi

Zeqir kokollari asht i lindur 1959 deri 61 jo ma i vjetër babain e ka pas bujk 2 motra dhe jan tre vëllezër zeqiri asht vllau ma i madh motrën e ka të martuar në prizren qysh në vitet e 80 prandaj ai duket i shëndosh deri 165 ushtrin e ka bërë në zadër kroaci 1982-83 e kam pas shok të ngusht kam qenë në budakov vitet 83 ti ai në shtëpi prej atëherë  sjemi ndëgjuar reth vitit 1984 ai ka qenë në vizit në gostivar në vitin 1984 ai e din që unë gjendem në skandinavi flm lord ër mundimin tuaj dhe besoj se e gjen nëse e gjen dhe ai letmë lajmërohet përmjet emeilit ose nëse të duhet tle ta jap i cili është në forum

----------


## Lord

Tung, u mundova me gjet personin e kerkuar nga Fejziu, kam gjetur numrin e telefonit 
Fejzi lexo posten private ose emailin! aty te kam dergur Nr e telefonit!

Ahmetaj ( burr Kabashi)  :shkelje syri:  me mbiemrin Zeqa ska asnje ndersa me emer Zeqa ka shume sigurisht.
Kalofshit mire!



Lord

----------

